# Stormtrooper tactics



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey found some luck using 5 man ST squads with 2 meltas and blowing up high point cost armor only cost 105 points and can cause serious turn 2 action with a astropath. been looking into the plasma route but it costs alot of points for one turn of dakka 135 for 5 plasma shots and 6 hot shots might see what it does my next few games. 

anyone else have feedback with stormtrooper tactics?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is going to sound silly but Storm Trooper Tactics are pretty simple, Don't Miss. 

I have seen them really effective coming out of Valks. That extra movement is unpredictable. I dont play guard but there is nothing I hate more then my DG coming out of their Rhinos and a valk half way across the board and dropping those damn AP3 rounds on them.


----------



## Stockholm (Jul 6, 2010)

my brother plays IG and we have been using them on and off to kick ass. the problem is that they are imitation MEQ units at 16 pts each. even with AP3 hotshots, the S3 and crap range can disappoint some times no matter how you run them.

i'd say field a small team of 5-6 models and go 2x meltaguns for general purpose awesomeness. my best advice is to use them for what you're paying the high point cost for which is their mobility. yes, the obvious answer is to use them with with the airborne special ops so you can re-roll deepstrike and drop them to maybe pop a tank or get some key hits on some MEQ units. i say go behind enemy lines, especially if you ever use harker-veterans to wreak outflank havoc.

outflanking means more than likely coming in on the edge you want them to, where they move and shoot and assault if you want all right away. and get them to cover as soon as possible, they are expensive and the hot shots don't wound as much as you want them to.

they also look really cool and tend to draw fire immediately.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Only reason to use a Storm Trooper is if you're out of Troop slots to fit another Veteran Squad. IMO.


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah im goin for a sick urban camo with mine so i wanna find a way to fit them in the 3rd ed models are sick looking.


----------

